# Skid Steer Muskox Snowblower



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Anybody else seen this blower or have one? I think it looks pretty cool. $12k so pricey but looks well built. I could think of certain types of accounts where this would work well.
https://youtu.be/1jtiAYEHLPI


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well that's interesting...game changer even?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> Yes


78" is pretty narrow, but in a condo complex where travel time isn't an issue? One of those would be awesome.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

That would be great for some of the Hoa’s we’ve had over the yrs


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 78" is pretty narrow, but in a condo complex where travel time isn't an issue? One of those would be awesome.


between The fact that most of the driveways in the Hoa's we've done, are two car by two car in size, and the hyd hp of most skids, 78 inch width would be ideal


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> between The fact that most of the driveways in the Hoa's we've done, are two car by two car in size, and the hyd hp of most skids, 78 inch width would be ideal


SKW


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> between The fact that most of the driveways in the Hoa's we've done, are two car by two car in size, and the hyd hp of most skids, 78 inch width would be ideal


I would like to see a 84" version offered as well as 78" but maybe if they see some demand they will have a few different sizes available in the future.
The 78" would be a little more nimble to work around parked cars and such. 
Also, I did not see a flow rating listed. Would be good to know.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Seems to have a fair amount of trail off due to the lack of "side panel" to capture snow from trailing oof. A spring loaded or hyd controlled "side panel" should cure the problem.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Seems to have a fair amount of trail off due to the lack of "side panel" to capture snow from trailing oof. A spring loaded or hyd controlled "side panel" should cure the problem.
> 
> View attachment 210449
> 
> ...


Buff, I found a few videos showing some of the different features or add ons if you will. Here are 2 I thought were cool and the first one addresses your concern.


----------

